# Waiting for my medical/physical and interview.



## abejackson (12 Jul 2012)

Hi people,

I applied to the Canadian Forces for Avionic Systems Tech in June. I know it hasn't been all that much but I was told that I could be selected in August. My online application and papers have been already submitted and it's going to be any day from now until they call me for medical/physical and the interview. I visited the local recruiting office several times over the last 30 days or so and spoke with several recruiters as well. One recruiter told me that I did very well on the aptitude test so that I could choose any NCO trade.
He also told me to apply to a civilian college with NCM-SEP (Avionic Systems Tech) since there wasn't much time until the CF begins their selection. 

My concern is that I have rather tarnished academic record at university and am on academic suspension. I graduated from high school in 04 and did all grade 12 math and science courses. It's a long story but I have good reasons and I think it's justifiable. 
I was quite devastated because the margin of being suspended or not is very minute. I decided to join the military(NCM-SEP) after learning that I'm suspended. I decided that I'm getting older and it's time to leave my parents' house and start making my own living.

The selection happens in August and I'm quite anxious while waiting. I know that every step in application processes is important and I'm confident that I will pass medical/physical test. I want to prepare my interview well. I have familiarized myself with a basic description of my chosen trade (Avionic Systems Tech) but it would be great to hear from someone who can tell me more. In short, I'd like to know what I can do to prepare to have a successful interview and also to ensure my recruitment. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## Justin.D (12 Jul 2012)

Specifics of the interview process can't be discussed in great detail.  However, there is a pdf on the Army website somewhere called "Preparing for your interview"

If I were to do it all again, I would definitely have this filled out and memorized.   Be prepared to explain any stains on your record (academic and otherwise) and just be honest with the person conducting the interview.  

I've always thought it's better to passed over based on the truth, than accepted based on a lie. 

There really isn't much you can do to ensure your recruitment, it's all top down selection based on a number of factors... so do your best to improve the negative aspects of your application (ie: try to take a course or two to get out of AP) or make your strong points even stronger.

This is all speaking from my very limited knowledge of the entire process (and regurgitating information I've found on this forum).

I've also found that 95% of the questions you have can be solved by using the search function!

Best of luck, and don't get discouraged if things don't go as planned. If you want it bad enough, you'll do what it takes to make it happen, even if it means trying again next year.

Cheers.

- Justin

EDIT:  Found the form:  http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf 
Seeing as it's posted on the Army's Official website, I doubt there's any issue with posting it up.


----------



## PrettyMaggie63 (12 Jul 2012)

Doing well on your aptitude test is only one small stepping stone in the whole process. Even though you may qualify for any trade based on your results, it doesn't mean you have met all of the necessary requirements. Each trade is different, and has it's own set of requirements which you must meet.
Being confident is a wonderful trait, however, you might be quite surprised how, what you think is a menial problem, is quite a big issue for the CF and could delay your application quite a bit. 
Just be cautious about being selected for the August selections, being positive is a good thing, but keep it realistic.


----------



## abejackson (12 Jul 2012)

Thanks guys. 
Thank you Justin. I will make a good use of the mock interview sheet.
I will do my best to be prepared well.


----------



## estoguy (13 Jul 2012)

Justin and Maggie have given good advice.  As someone who has been in the process for the last year, it won't be a fast trip.  Stay optimistic, but don't expect anything to move quickly. If you feel things are taking awhile, call your RC but don't pester them. Personally, what I've doen is wait for the time given. If they say 4 weeks, I wait 6, and if I haven't heard anyting, then I call. If you are still waiting, don't call for at least another 2 weeks. You aren't the only person applying. 

That PDF file is a good prep for the interview for sure. 

What Maggie said about menial problems (to you) is TOTALLY true.  I've been held up medically because of sleep apnea issues.  I never reallty saw it as an issue, but our thinking and the CF's thinking are two different beasts.  

And yes, definitely be 100% honest with your recruiter about anything they ask you about.  Dishonesty is a really bad thing, especially in this profession and you won't last long if you aren't honest.


----------



## Waters81 (16 Jul 2012)

Everything that has been said above is exactly correct. Keep the positive attitude, it will serve you well, but keeping a realistic attitude is just as important. The process can be a lengthy one and thus somewhat aggravating, believe me, I know. Things can change at the last second, and not always in your favor. However, whatever time you do have, USE IT. This is a good opportunity to read up on your chosen trade (s), take courses, hit the gym, pay any outstanding bills or parking tickets, sharpen answers for the interview, etc. One thing I have realized is that this is the best time to get yourself into the military frame of mind that if you think your ready or know what you need to do...do it again, and again, and again. You can never be TOO prepared. I'm not speaking as a recruiter, or even as a member of the CF (yet), but I am speaking from the experience of going through the process for 4 years (merit listed as of June.14th). Don't let my experience discourage you, I had some extenuating circumstances throughout my process. But the absolute best advice I can give to anyone going through the application process is prepare, prepare, prepare, and...

*NEVER GIVE UP*

If you want this bad enough, NOW is when you need to START to earn it.


----------



## abejackson (17 Jul 2012)

Thank you very much guys.
I have my medical and interview scheduled next week.
Can't wait but also kind of nervous. I will just go over things over and over again.


----------



## Waters81 (17 Jul 2012)

Best of luck


----------



## abejackson (26 Jul 2012)

Hi guys,

So I went to my medical exam and interview on Tuesday. I'm now merit-listed. 
They both went well except I had to take an extra step toward my medical test: they gave me a form to be filled out by an eyedoctor (either by an ophthalmologist or optometrist). The following day I had it faxed to the medical technician who did medical exam for me. My selection is on Aug.1 which is less than a week left. I hope everything gets processed before then.
I thought I was going to be more at ease after the interview but honestly I'm more anxious than ever due to the short amount of time left until selection.


----------

